# Yellow waxy spots on scalp?



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

I just pulled back DD's hair and noticed she has yellow waxy spots all over the crown of her head. They can be scraped off with my nail and are really similar texture to ear wax. Scraping them all would be a lot of work, though, and I'm wondering if I should or what this stuff even is? I remember she had the same thing around her hairline when she was a newborn and it eventually went away. What is it and what should I do about it? Does it mean I'm not washing her hair properly? Right now I wash it three times a week, and I usually give it a good scrubbing but not overly vigorous.

Ideas, advice?


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

sounds like cradle cap. we had found an oil made for cradle cap removal. rubbed it in & let it sit overnight. when we washed her hair the next day & combed through, lots came out.

she's 4 1/2 and still gets really bad patches of it. eucerin lotion works really well (i think it's the heavy duty one) and a lice comb gets the flakes out.


----------



## stephaloo (May 21, 2005)

Both of my dd's had cradle cap. Dandruff shampoo once or twice a week works for my girls. Be very careful not to get in the eyes. The oil and combing it out took me forever and bothered the girls.

Good Luck!


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

DD had it really bad for a while...it spread to her eyebrows and everything. We put a little olive oil on her scalp and combed it through to lossen the scales and then used dandruff shampoo. It kept coming until just a couple months ago. I have read that if you don't do anything it will go away on its own, but I just couldn't stand it and would constantly pick at it.


----------



## AidynElyMama (Dec 5, 2007)

DD had it through first year of life. Doctor said we could try oil, but that it sometimes would make it worse, so we did...nothing! Left it alone, washed it a few times a week, and used a small comb after. Occasionally when she was nursing I'd pick at it, but it just went away on it's own mostly.

If you do try to oil, the Doc said let it sit for a few minutes before a bath, then use a comb to loosen scales, and shampoo as usual. Said never to let it sit long because that would make it actually continue longer.


----------

